# Deploy applications in GPO using ninite.com or other



## SportinSS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello everyone

I work for a IT consulting company. We have several customers and several hundred workstations and a few hundred servers.

We have been using ninite.com for workstation setups for a while. But we would love the ability to use ninite.com or something like it with GPO so we can deploy Adobe Reader, java and other applications and there updates to workstations on all of our customers.

Do you guys have any options out there for this? We need to spend less time updating software on machines and fix problems.

So does anyone have a solution for this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can use the GPMC to deploy all of those. Updates are another story and you should use something specificly designed to manage update pushes to the workstations. WSUS or SCCM would be the way to go.


----------



## SportinSS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah you are correct, you can deploy a lot of programs using GPO/MSI. But not all programs. And not updates. And you can't use WSUS to update software that is not Microsoft's. It does not let you do Adobe Reader/flash updates or Java updates. So I'm looking for something that will do that, or use a service LIKE ninite.com and do automatic updates.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I really doubt there is one product that will do it all if that is what you are looking for. Too many variables and software vendors to consider and no real standardization as to how they handle udates, etc.


----------

